# I want white/platinum hair.



## Scarlette (Oct 24, 2007)

I made a post about hair bleaching previously and now I've become somewhat addicted to bleaching it. BAD BAD!!! I am now determined to get my hair as white as the girl in the photos I've attached! I love how bright it looks. If anyone has tips on a good bleach/toner/ anything I can use. Right now my hair is a light light blonde, almost platinum.. ugh.. if only I could have that ghost white hair!

I told my fiancee that I would like my birthday gift this year to be a trip to the expensive salon to his hairdresser. He's got this kick ass hair guy that knows everything.. so we will see. =) My birthday is November 9th! It's coming soon!


----------



## Scarlette (Oct 24, 2007)

Here's a swatch of what color my hair is now..


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 24, 2007)

You know, My sisters hair was pretty close to being that white. She has really thick hair though and just kept the bleach in for a WHILE, but I'm sure if you kept it in long enough..It'll get pretty light.

Good luck though!.


----------



## Ricci (Oct 24, 2007)

definaltly get a professional to do it im excited for u! show us a pic after!


----------



## nikitanitro (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm not sure if this will work for you but my hair is white and I used Virgin Snow Manic Panic toner when my hair was a light yellow blonde and it took the color right out with minimal damage. You can also just bleach the color out if you think your hair is strong enough, but if you do that be sure to do a few hot oil treatments to your hair afterwards.


----------



## love heals (Oct 24, 2007)

I would speak with your hairdresser and let him/her advise you!


----------



## Kaya (Oct 26, 2007)

I Dont like white and Black combination on Hair !!! ( reminds me of a SKunk)


----------



## Scarlette (Oct 26, 2007)

I love skunks! They are adorable!

Anyway, I came to the conclusion that since the model (the pictures of the girl I posted) didn't respond to me after a whole week, that her hair is extensions. I figured out that you can make these little hair pieces out of white human hair and lay them on top of your real hair. I think that's what the girl did.. not sure.. but since she never wrote me back, I figured she had a secret to keep.


----------



## Ricci (Oct 26, 2007)

I had extensions they really are a pain


----------



## cherry_starr (Oct 28, 2007)

You can actually get some great clip in exntensions online if that's what you want to do.

However if you are dying your hair that light i would definitely recommend getting it done by a professional just to make sure that your hair won't be overly damaged.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Oct 30, 2007)

i love the whole white blonde look and im thinking about having it done myself.

i definitely think it would be worth the money of an expensive hairdresser though.

i know someone who tried to bleach her hair that white and honestly her hair looked

like chewing gum!


----------



## southcitybabe (Oct 31, 2007)

Your hairs a lovely color at the mo can I ask what you used on it?


----------



## Ricci (Oct 31, 2007)

Like I told Nox a fast and cheap way to get white hair is ...to have three kids(boys) before u hit 24


----------



## kitsune89 (Oct 31, 2007)

Just keep bleaching. I bleach mine at home (just 2 streaks) and its been great but my friend gets her hair bleached white at a salon so she won't kill her hair too much.


----------



## fawp (Oct 31, 2007)

That is a pretty cool hairstyle! Good luck with everything.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh wow, I think that will look so funky! Please post pics once youve done it.


----------



## luxotika (Oct 31, 2007)

I think it would look cool! Good luck.


----------



## lummerz (Nov 1, 2007)

I think it would look great if you already have the bone structure or (close) and a similiar face. You can have the white hair but on an asian for example, it may not look right if you are expecting to look a certain way.

Personally, I'm not a fan of bleaching..it ruins my hair ..very straw like feel...ick! I would definitely ask a professional and see what they think. If you can achieve that look with minimal damage...go for it !!!!!


----------



## han (Nov 1, 2007)

i dyed my husbands hair platinum before, i had to reapply the bleach 3-4 times to strip it completly, i only left the bleach on each time as stated on the directions, leaveing it on longer doesnt get it lighter because the chemicals stop working after a certain time.

i used matrix bleach and toner, i forget the name but it was a platinum toner.

your hair looks pretty light and strip cause i can see white in it one more application of the bleach should be enough, follow with the toner. the toner is going to give you the color you want, you may even have to apply it twice if your hair is stuborn


----------



## hippieman556 (May 26, 2009)

i love the white blonde look but going to a pro is always the way to go about bleaching unless its a root touch up


----------



## whitehot77 (Jul 24, 2012)

Deborah Harry sure pulled of the black and platinum just fine and she was the hottest ever!


----------



## sweethart67 (Sep 8, 2013)

I love that color...why would you change it.....but then once you get grey hairs the white blonde will hide them.


----------

